# Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013



## mitch (12. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

der erste schöne Sonnenuntergang in diesem Jahr


----------



## Vera44 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo Mitch!

Tolle Bilder! Da kann man nur neidisch werden.

Ich könnte heute höchstens Schneebilder einstellen


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo Vera,

thx

es war zwar ein herrlicher Tag, aber es hat auch schon wieder -6°C und der Himmel ist sternenklar 

dann schon lieber auch etwas Schnee


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Sonnenuntergang bei Coolangatta.
Entstanden aus 6 Hochkantaufnahmen, gestitcht mit Photoshop Cs6.


----------



## mitch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo Schorsch,

Aloha Howdy :Willkommen2 



 Bild - bitte mehr davon  

wenn ich so einen Strand vor der Haustür hatte, wäre mein Foto sicher schon an der __ Nase festgewachsen  


Ein tolles Fleckchen Erde - Down Under


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

OK, wenns gefaellt.
Ebenfalls Sonnenuntergang bei Coolangatta in die andere Richtung (Sued)


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Der Strand von Currumbin, im Hintergurnd ist Surfers Paradise zu sehen, ebenfalls ein Stadtteil von Gold Coast.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Knallerbilder,
vor allem das erste der Dreierserie gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!!


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo Eva Maria, dann gefaellt dir das bestimmt auch.
Skyline von Surfers Pradise bei Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

.. auch eine schöne Aufnahme,
Natur pur ist jedoch mein Favorit!


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Im September findet jaehrlich eine Skulpturenausstellung entlang des Strandes von Currumbin statt.
Dies ist eine von vielen.


----------



## mitch (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

kann es an so einem Morgen einen Sonnenuntergang geben 

  

ja es kann:


----------



## Gunnar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Mitch, wieder tolle Fotos
...mh ich muß mich auch mal wieder mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen...
allerdings ist es in den letzten Tagen bei uns immer ziemlich grau gewesen!!


----------



## Gunnar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

....gestern Abend zu Hause ein wunderschöner Sonnenuntergang, ist zur Abwechslung der miesen vergangenen Wettertage eine willkommene Stimmung....soll ja bei uns am Wochenende sehr Sonnig werden, jedoch bis zu minus 11grad...bitterkalt im März....

    

...allen hier ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## mitch (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo Gunnar,

schön das du es auch mal wieder geschafft hast so tolle Stimmungsbilder einzufangen 

das 3. find ich passt irgendwie toll zum derzeitigen Wetter  

Die paar kalten Tage werden wir schon noch überstehen, zum Glück kommt ja ab und an die rote Kugel zum Vorschein und lässt erahnen wie das Wetter sein könnte.

viele sagen ja das es nach  richtig warm werden soll 


aber schön wäre es schon.


----------



## Gunnar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*



mitch schrieb:


> Die paar kalten Tage werden wir schon noch überstehen, zum Glück kommt ja ab und an die rote Kugel zum Vorschein und lässt erahnen wie das Wetter sein könnte.
> 
> viele sagen ja das es nach  richtig warm werden soll
> 
> ...



Es kann nur besser werden!!!! ...darauf warten wir ja alle....


----------



## mitch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von heute, so lange kann es ja nun nicht mehr dauern bis der Frühling kommt -  oder


----------



## nieselinho (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Von gestern, Kombination aus Sonnenuntergang und Wolken 

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssgmwbZAuyo[/YT]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## mitch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Robin,

 das war mal wieder echt gut -  mit dem kleinen F.T. Wägelchen am Ende  so wird's also gemacht 


PS: da ist der 2013 thread ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38056


----------



## Annett (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

ich war mal so frei und habe es hierher verschoben.
Das 2011er Thema habe ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch zu gemacht.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

viel mehr Sonne war heute leider ned 

   

@Annett -


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

das etwas andere Pfingstwetter 

  
  
  
 

 wir sind noch trocken heimgekommen


----------



## pyro (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Da es gerade um Blitze usw. geht erlaube ich mir in Mitchs Teichthread schnell 2 Fotos einzufügen die ich vor ca. 2 Wochen im Garten gemacht habe.
_(Edit by Blumenelse: Nix da  die gehören in diesen Thread hier!)_
 Der Himmel war am Abend so rot das die weisse Hausfassade rot-orange leuchtete und eine total mystische Abendatmosphäre zauberte. Nach 2-3 Minuten war das Spektakel wieder vorbei. Leider habe ich keine perfekte Kameraausstattung... in Natur sah es wahnsinnig aus...


----------



## Gunnar (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Das ist nicht die Sonne!!!!!

...Bilder vom Samstag. . . . ein Gewitter entsteht und die Sonne wollte untergehen. . . . .die ist allerdings irgendwo hinter den Wolken rechts im Bild!!  
Die Fotos sind mit dem Pan G Vario 100-300 enstanden F 6.3 1/250 aus der Hand mit Auflage bei 300mm und beachtlichen ISO 6400 - leichtes Rauschen ist zu erkennen, aber das ist doch o.k....oder??


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Servus Gunnar

Toller Wolken/Gewitterturm ...

Also mich stört das Rauschen keineswegs ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hi,

auch in Marburg gabs Sonntag nach den Gewitterregen Sonne zum Untergang (und so langsam merkt man auch das die Tage wieder deutlich kürzer werden)


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

habe gerade ganz spontan mal die Kamera raus geholt...in Natura sieht es natürlich noch besser aus...


----------



## Ulli (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal zwei Bilder von letzter Woche aus den Allgäuer Bergen, einmal mit Gewitter im Anzug und einmal mit Abendrot in den Wolken.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo 
 und  Sonne


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch mal wieder ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

oh, da hab ich ja noch welche vergessen


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hi

Die untergehende Sonne tauchte den Baum in ein fast unwirkliches Licht !

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gunnar (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Mitch, und wieder tolle Bilder

Wolfgang, auch ich finde das Foto mit den Baum super gelungen

...hab hier einen Riß im Himmel


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

noch schnell etwas Sonne bevor die graue Jahreszeit wieder losgeht


----------



## mitch (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,

hier sind noch ein paar schöne Bilder von vorgestern


----------



## Limnos (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Heute hat ein schöner Oktobermorgen mich zur Kamera greifen lassen


----------



## Nikolai (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

 

Eine große dunkle Wolke über´m BER
Was soll uns das wohl sagen?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hi,

dann schon lieber die untergehende Sonne hinter dem "heiligen" Berg der Provence (und Tour de France), dem Mont Ventoux

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo 

Heute an der Deutschen Weinstrasse in der schönen Pfalz 

      

     


Gruss Obs


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Moin zusammen,
ein beeindruckender Himmel heute früh


----------



## samorai (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Klasse Eva!
Bei uns kam die Sonne circa für 1 min. mit ein kräftiges gold-gelb heraus, bevor alles wieder im dicken Nebel versunken ist. Es tropft von den Bäumen wie leichter Regen, ist aber nur die Nebelsuppe.
Soweit der Wetterbericht aus BRB .

mfg Ron!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*



 

Vom Flug in die DomRep....


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Danke Ron,
solch' ein spektakulärer Himmel ist hier auch eher selten und dann 
auch eher im Winter zu sehen als sommertags.
So kitschig pink hab' ich ihn allerdings wirklich erst ganz selten beobachten können.


----------



## koile (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo 
Auch ich habe noch einige Bilder ,auf dem Chiemsee am 27.12.13 von Schiff aus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

wow Gerd,
da sind Dir traumhaft schöne Aufnahmen gelungen!


----------



## Prisca (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2013*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch noch eins, Sonnenaufgang auf Java Mount Bromo höhe 2700m.


----------



## samorai (1. März 2015)

Heute früh um 6.30 Uhr
  
1,5h später, nur noch "Einheitsgrau" und Nieselregen! .....Schöner Sonntag!!!!
Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2015)

Heute wäre ich fast unter dies schöne Regenwolke gekommen - aber nur fast


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2015)

upps, da hab ich doch glatt das falsche Jahr erwischt


----------



## koile (7. Apr. 2016)

Gerade mal mit dem Tablet gemacht.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Gerd,

hast mal aufs Jahr geschaut: 2013   mir gefallen die Bilder trotzdem


----------

